# chews and kongs



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

HI 

I now have my beautiful puppy- picked him up on Tuesday.

He is 8 weeks old.

Just wondered when can I start using chews- such as tripe sticks or pigs ears? And when can I stuff the kong with peanut butter.

I am worried about upsetting his tummy but would like some treats to give him and to keep him occupied.

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I tend to introduce things straight away, expect a little upset tummy and obviously start slowly but i think its useful for them to be able to chew on different things. Introduce one thing at a time and supervise him whilst he is so small with chews such as pigs ears to make sure he doesn't scoff and choke. Once he has the hang of it you can leave him with things which will keep him occupied 

Oh, have you put any pics of him on here yet? Just to warn you to get some on quickly otherwise the puppy photo police will get you!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine eat raw tripe for dinner no problem but tripe sticks or pigs ears and it results in explosive bottoms  so they now don't have them.


Just take it slowly like Lola 24 said and try one thing at a time and oh yeah be prepared


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I remember giving Bertie small raw hide chews, not that he got through them very fast at that age. We also bought him lots of different textured toys and he also liked ripping up cereal or egg boxes and loo rolls - sometimes with the tissue still attached if we accidently left the bathroom door open - the little monkey!


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

I had just given Woody his first Kong today. He LOVES it. And I hadn't even put any treats inside it yet. He makes this adorable half bark noise when he's playing with it. I think it's his new favourite toy.

His other favourites include a crinkly plushy and paper towel roll centres.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Me too! Riley really liked his with peanut butter, I froze it first so it lasted ages. He also loves a frozen carrot and a squashed plastic water bottle!!! A bit noisy of the tiled floor tho!!


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Ive given Rigby a pork strip chew and he loves that- gonna last him ages!! Tried him with a long with cream cheese- frozen but no keen so gonna try him with a peanut butter one later!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit enjoyed an empty plastic milk bottle filled with dried pasta shapes (lid tightly secured). Makes a right racket but he loved pushing it around. Which reminds me....where has it gone now? - probably under the sofa!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I'v gotten Kirby a Kong which I haven't seen since I give it to him last night and some raw hide chew which come in handy when hes sitting on your lap and trying to nip your fingers


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Rigby is still not bothered by the kong-tried peanut butter but not interested!! Any other suggestions for any other fillings or do you think he's too young?
xx


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

I have just introduced my boy, Reggie to his Kong, he's 9 weeks and he loves it! I have just filled it with his usual dry food and plugged the end with some cheddar cheese. He plays with it empty too and today he picked it up and came over to me with it, he's not quite got the hang of drop yet but I'm sure he wanted me to fill it again for him  gonna try some peanut butter & my vet suggested tinned hotdog sausages for a treat too.
carla


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

My trainer stuffs hers with a cheese or ham sandwich!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs all loved a stuffed Kong ... but the fave in our house has to be a pigs ear  they love pigs or cows ears even when young ... but always supervise a puppy  

I smiled at the plastic milk bottle and toilet roll comments ... its the basic things our dogs like .. also plastic flower pots .....


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I stuff Gaia's Kong with banana which she loves. Sometimes I add small bits of cheese and/or hot dog, she eats it fresh and frozen. I also re-stuff the bleached marrow bones with the same and freeze them, great for teething


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

cant beat pigs ears i go through 100s of em they adore them janice x


----------

